# updated pics of the gang !!!!!!



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_afew pictures taken this morning,_


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful cats!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Beautiful cats!!


_thank you, Dizzys picture looks abit fuzzy, think she must of moved lol,_


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they are stunners!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Smudge is soo cute.

I could catnap him


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're all looking gorgeous Collie :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

OMG I think Dizzy must be one of the most beautiful cats I've ever seen - I'm a sucker for torties as it is but she is something else! :001_wub: (The others are lovely too of course!)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thank you all for your lovely comments, . i do love them all they are all so different in looks and personality, looking forward to October as its my birthday, and maybe just maybe the patter of tiny paws , _


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I have to ask, what breed are they?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Colette said:


> I have to ask, what breed are they?


_Dizzy,the tortie, Dazzle the lilac, and coco the chocolate are british short hair variants,( same as brisitsh short hair but longer coats,) and Rusty the red and Smudge the black smoke and white are Maine Coons._


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I never tire of your furbabies- they're so beautiful, and complement eachother so well :001_wub: I'm excited to hear about the possibility of more tiny paws, too


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

What a stunning collection of pusses you have! Beautiful


----------



## Symphony (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JordanRose said:


> I never tire of your furbabies- they're so beautiful, and complement eachother so well :001_wub: I'm excited to hear about the possibility of more tiny paws, too


_thank you, . and when it gets a little nearer to my birthday, i will tell you a little more about the tiny paws,_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _thank you, . and when it gets a little nearer to my birthday, i will tell you a little more about the tiny paws,_


come on spill the beans..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> come on spill the beans..


_well,................its another maine coon, thats all i am saying for now,.,_


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh they are all absolutely stunning Collie :001_wub:

Feel free to PM all the details on the tiny paws :yesnod:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ooh im wondering what colour its going to be.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow i never realised how beautiful Dazzle is, i LOVE her.:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> wow i never realised how beautiful Dazzle is, i LOVE her.:thumbup:


_awwww thank you, shes a lilac, but its hard to show her true colour in a picture, when people meet her here at home, they are usually shocked how pretty she is, and her very unusual colouring,xx_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you're getting as bad with your coonies as i am with my wegies collie. a boy or girl this time?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jenny armour said:


> you're getting as bad with your coonies as i am with my wegies collie. a boy or girl this time?


_ hahahaha i am lol. and yes its a boy and a girl _


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I cant wait to hear the news .........:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _ hahahaha i am lol. and yes its a boy and a girl _


Two :thumbup::thumbup: Woo Hoo :thumbup: Come on, more details please


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Two :thumbup::thumbup: Woo Hoo :thumbup: Come on, more details please


I agree with Lynn......we want more info .....you shouldnt keep us in suspence like this .............:nono::nono:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i will tell you more once i have paid the deposits and know they are 100% mine,  but for now you will have to wait, hee hee hee.xx_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You are a cruel woman  
It's my birthday next week and DH has asked what I want a couple of times now - perhaps I should have said I want another kitty :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lymorelynn said:


> You are a cruel woman
> It's my birthday next week and DH has asked what I want a couple of times now - perhaps I should have said I want another kitty :thumbup:


_i wasnt asked what i wanted lol, i just decided to buy myself something that i wanted,  the breeders i have spoken to are happy for me to have their kittens, they will be ready in october, thats when its my birthday, _


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh, what beautiful fluff babes you have Colliemerles! :001_wub: ..can't wait to see the new fluffies! :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

love to be a fly on your wall when you get two more babies, it will be so manic.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jenny armour said:


> love to be a fly on your wall when you get two more babies, it will be so manic.


_its manic now lol, but i am lucky as i am home all day,and also have a very large garden ,so no doubt another cat pen will be needed very very soon, i did wake up at 3 this morning and thought, oh my god am i doing the right thing getting two more, but then as i am sat here now, with them all charging round after their toy mouse, with a big smile on my face, then i am sure another two will only add to the fun !!!!! ,:scared:,
And Jenny i really think we need updated pics of yours,, _


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

looking forward to hearing and seeing the babies!


----------

